# Sand and Powerheads



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

im thinking of switching my tanks over to sand, not worried about the filters, but i have ac5000 powerhead, something like 900+ gallons per hour,i keep it about 8 inches off the bottom, am i going to have a problem with it sucking or the current kicking the sand up?


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

well in my case i tryed sand and it sucked but thats just me ,,,but get more info from others before you make up your mind,,good luck


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

my powerhead is at the top of tank so it really doesnt suck in any sand, even when kicked. but it does bring all the sh*t over to one spot


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

You may be inviting trouble with it at that height. It should be fine as it is but when sand is kicked up by a P it is likely to suck it up. Mine is about 22 inch up and that seems to be fine. My canister intake is quite low though, so I have covered the surrounding sand with normal gravel to try and prevent some kick up.

You can always put it higher and angle the jet lower.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

im thinking maybe a piece of slate under the intake, still not sure tho, i dont want to go through all that trouble and end up haveing problems


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I made the mistake of putting sand in my p tank with the ac901. The ph is at about the middle of the tank so sucking up the sand isn't a problem.

The real problem is that when the current hits the other side of the tank, it diffuses and slowly blows the sand back toward the other side of the tank.

Within a couple of days, it had pushed the sand back for about 1/4 of the tank.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> I made the mistake of putting sand in my p tank with the ac901. The ph is at about the middle of the tank so sucking up the sand isn't a problem.
> 
> The real problem is that when the current hits the other side of the tank, it diffuses and slowly blows the sand back toward the other side of the tank.
> 
> Within a couple of days, it had pushed the sand back for about 1/4 of the tank.


 thats what i was afraid of :laugh: , thanks for the heads up


----------

